# Inside of my collection



## blondie (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi 

So I thought i should post a few pics of the actual, orchid collection. Its quite difficult to take photos in the greenhouse as every bit space is used.

I mainly grow paphs, phrags but I grow a lot of Coelogyne, Dendrochilum and Brassia with some more of the oncid types thrown in then the rest is mix of plants. I have 230 odd plants but that only a list of types not number of orchids so, I have no clue how many plant i actually have.

I have the sides of the greenhouse bubble wrapped all year, under the benches there is a secondary layer of bubble wrap and thin polysiteren sheeting. In the winter the roof is bubble wrapped to give me extra warmth when its cold.
I do remove the bubble wrap and change to shade netting, i have a two layers in summer one inside one outside.

The greenhouse is kept at a min of 16/17C at night and then what ever temps it warms up to naturally in the day time. 

I water all my orchids once a week, mainly with water some sometimes if i have the time they get a, feed and a seaweed extrat feed at the same time. I have a slow release fert in the Phrags and the hangin baskets. 

All my orchids are potted in medium fir bark the very few Catts i have are in chuncky bark. All the Phrags are grown in rockwool. 



post a picture


upload pic


free upload image


picture sharing


post a picture


upload images free


----------



## troy (Dec 3, 2016)

Excellent collection!! I see quite a few in bloom, what are they?


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 3, 2016)

Packed with healthy plants....welcome to the jungle!! How do you fit in there??


----------



## abax (Dec 3, 2016)

I think you need to do an addition to your greenhouse so you can
have a place to stand!!! I bet it's wonderful to be in there in the
winter...so warm and humid.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2016)

Addicted! Welcome to the club.


----------



## blondie (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi thanks 

I actually have a second greenhouse to fit everything else in that greenhouse.
It's an 8 by 10 greenhouse, far to small.
What's in flower and bud are 
Ceologyne ovals 'burnham"
Coelogyne messagena
Coelogyne triplicatula
Phaleanopsis with tiny white flowers.
Phragmipedium sedenii in bud
Phrag longifolium red flower 
Phrag longifolium green flower 
Phrag Wossen 
Phrag nitidisdimum

And a few more things in spike.


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 4, 2016)

Packed!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2016)

Sweet space! Looks like you are using every inch. But as you know, there is always room for one more...


----------



## blondie (Dec 5, 2016)

There is going to be some empty spaces soon though


----------



## Clark (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice choice of carpeting.


----------



## Tom499 (May 19, 2017)

Fantastic collection! Slippers and Coels a perfect mix!


----------



## coronacars (May 19, 2017)

Looks Good!


----------



## Don I (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for the look.
Don


----------



## blondie (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for the comments I thought I should, update this as well.

As in the next few weeks I shall be removeing everything from the, greenhouse. To have a deep clean and start the process of renovating the greenhouse.



upload gambar


image hosting free


uploading pictures


photo upload


adult image host


image hosting over 2mb


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2017)

So nice and verdant. How do you get such full green leaves!?


----------



## blondie (May 22, 2017)

NYEric said:


> So nice and verdant. How do you get such full green leaves!?



Through telling the plants if they do not flower and grow I'll throw them out after some verbal abuse.:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

I water with tap water with on a weekly basis with maxicrop seaweed extract the organic one a 150ml to 135lt of water.

I then add if I remember some fertilizer I use a 1-1-1 fert a bog standard cheap commercial feed , when I usethat it's about 5ml most likey not enough to do anything. But find inalways get brown tips when I feed.

In have started watering with a sprayer to help comserve water.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2017)

Beautiful growing space!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 23, 2017)

Looks great to me. Enjoy what you doing and makes you happy


----------



## Tom499 (May 23, 2017)

Really nice! Some huge specimens there!


----------



## orchid527 (May 23, 2017)

Great plants. I always like to see how others grow. It does look to be a little crowded, but I have seen much worse. I have a friend that grows under lights in his basement and the plants are packed so densely around the lights that the rest of the room is dark. I told him he has created an artificial black hole. Mike


----------



## blondie (May 25, 2017)

Thanks I'll be having a move around and a clear around once the reforb is sorted in the greenhouse


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2017)

have fun doing it!


----------



## gego (May 25, 2017)

blondie said:


> Through telling the plants if they do not flower and grow I'll throw them out after some verbal abuse.:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
> 
> I water with tap water with on a weekly basis with maxicrop seaweed extract the organic one a 150ml to 135lt of water.
> 
> ...



Hi, do you mean mixing 150 ml of maxicrop to 135 lit of water? Looks like a lot of solution there. Thanks


----------



## blondie (May 26, 2017)

That's the mix I do the maxicrop is just a seaweed extract and for adult and growing on, is 45ml to 9lt of water. 
And my water but holds 145lts but then I can get any water out, so fill it to 135.
The maxicrop is purley sea weed extract with no fertilizer in it.
I use it as a root drench and help stimulate root growth which has seem to do the trick.
Hope this helps


----------



## gego (May 26, 2017)

blondie said:


> That's the mix I do the maxicrop is just a seaweed extract and for adult and growing on, is 45ml to 9lt of water.
> And my water but holds 145lts but then I can get any water out, so fill it to 135.
> The maxicrop is purley sea weed extract with no fertilizer in it.
> I use it as a root drench and help stimulate root growth which has seem to do the trick.
> Hope this helps



It does have nutrients like K (lots of this), Ca, Mg and Na. And lots of micronutrients, probably the best source of minerals. And of course, the different hormones.

And depending on the process, it may keep some N in there too.

I use Maxicrop too and was just comparing your solution to mine.

Thanks. Good growing.


----------



## blondie (May 26, 2017)

gego said:


> It does have nutrients like K (lots of this), Ca, Mg and Na. And lots of micronutrients, probably the best source of minerals. And of course, the different hormones.
> 
> And depending on the process, it may keep some N in there too.
> 
> ...



I can see where your coming from, and I agree there are lots of the trace elements and minerals I tit one of the reasons in use it. 

I don't consider it a fertilizer more of a tonic.

As a nursery man I agree, and sometimes look in on what I wrote I gloss over things which I shouldn't do. 

I task it your mix is weaker than the mix I am doing?


----------



## gego (May 26, 2017)

I don't use it every time I water but your 1 tsp/gal is pretty mild anyway. You must have a low TDS tap water. I use a higher dose twice a month with RO water also as a drench.


----------



## blondie (Jun 22, 2017)

Well the referb went ahead and took a full four days to do two day of that was bring all the orchids out and putting them back in.

I still have not really happy with the spacing and i think it will take me another few months to be. The Paph bench is sort of how I want it, just need to but the St Swithin back in and then more the top shelve a bit. 

Its been a week and already have noticed changes in there Im going to have to water a little more often. I will hopefully have more light in there during the winter months.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2017)

Wow - so neat and organized. Puts mine to shame.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jun 23, 2017)

very nice growing area.


----------



## blondie (Jun 23, 2017)

People say in have an ocd in the greenhouse lol , thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2017)

what a great set-up!!!!
congratulations


----------

